# Forum Gathering



## WhoozOn1st (May 30, 2007)

Greetings Fellow Commuters!

This is just a note, in case you don't read the other sections of the Forum (and even if you do), to let you know that a gathering is planned for Chicago on October 13-14, 2007.

We all know that besides being a toddling town Chicago is a great commuter town. The El, Metra, South Shore. Buses too, for heathens.

See the Members Gathering section, think about joining us - should take you all of 10 seconds - and make your reservations for both transit and lodging.

Fly in, ride Amtrak in, or drive (again for heathens), and join us for a weekend of rail-related fun.

As a member of the Planning Committee (such as it is), I can tell you that we are working to make this an interesting and fun event. What I cannot tell you is that there _might_ also be some surprises in store. Mum's the word, okay?

Make your plans now, come to Chicago, have fun, and put faces to the names.

Patrick

P.S. All I ask is that you don't put your fist to my face when you put my face to my name.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jun 1, 2007)

Too bad I probably cannot make it. Would like to take the train from ATl to NOL, then NOL to CHI, then CHI to WAS then WAS to ATL but it is not in the budget.

Too bad the Georgian does not still leave ATL every afternoon at 6 o'clock, and arrive CHI the next morning at 8.25. Alas, not so.

But seriously just not in the budget asI try to get more and more ready for retirement. Would love to match so many names with a face, so I hope some good shots will be made of people, not just trainis.


----------



## Superliner Diner (Jun 1, 2007)

Bill, lobby hard for an Atlanta meet next time around and maybe you'll get to the next one!


----------



## Steve4031 (Jun 1, 2007)

Well

Since I live in Chicago I think I will probably be there. I coach football, and if we make the playoffs, I will have to be there instead. But that is a long way off. If you have questions, send me a pm if I am not paying attention to this discussion.

Steve


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jun 4, 2007)

Superliner Diner said:


> Bill, lobby hard for an Atlanta meet next time around and maybe you'll get to the next one!


Doesn't need to be in Atlanta for my needs.....just would like it to be in WAS,NYC, Philly or NOL--get there easily on the train, in other words.

Though I am strapped for cash, at least one way on the above trips would be free. with guest rewards.

I was on the plane recently with my sister, going to Tampa and back. The plane itself ws faultless. It just seems so confining, you can only go to the restroom when those non-food carts are out of the way. And the stupid check in stuff, half my toiletry bag was deemed unsuitable. I had to rebuy small things when I got back.

The train (when reasonably on time) is so much better even with perfectly good flights as these were.


----------



## had8ley (Jun 4, 2007)

Superliner Diner said:


> Bill, lobby hard for an Atlanta meet next time around and maybe you'll get to the next one!


Gee, I wonder if George is going to want us to come visit him in Taiwan?


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 4, 2007)

had8ley said:


> Superliner Diner said:
> 
> 
> > Bill, lobby hard for an Atlanta meet next time around and maybe you'll get to the next one!
> ...


I think we should all go see GG-1 in Hawaii. :lol: :lol:


----------



## PerRock (Jun 4, 2007)

well I'll probably be able to make it, if i'm not in europe by that time... also to keep in mind. Chicago has the Science and Industry Museum, which has a massive HO layout in it; called "The Great Train Story and a Pioneer Zephyr you can tour. In near-by Union, IL is the Illinois Railway Museum.

peter


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jun 5, 2007)

Folks---

I was on vacation in Florida and Tennessee when this all came about and never really got into thie loop.

Of course very busy catching up after being on vacation.

I do have serious financial obligations but have thought maybe I could work something out like Greyhound from ATl to Memphis and overnight on the City of NOL. That would be arrive CHI Saturday morning, leave Sun afternoon.

That would be a lot cheaper than a circle like ATl,NOL,CHI,WAS,ATL. Kind of a long bus ride but I have endured that more than once.

Due to serious budgetary reasons I had tried to reconcile myself to no trips at all this year unless maybe from ATl to Birmingham and back. (I did go to NYC last Christmas) But this seems like it would be so much fun.......

SO-------I am now thinking about going. Is it too late?

Can I still climb aboard? Who do I need to tell?

BIll.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 5, 2007)

Bill,

You most certainly can still climb aboard. We haven't even started "officially" counting people who want to attend. We hope to have a "registration" form as it were up this week.


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 5, 2007)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> Folks---
> I was on vacation in Florida and Tennessee when this all came about and never really got into thie loop.
> 
> Of course very busy catching up after being on vacation.
> ...


Bill - watch for info coming soon on how to "register" your intent to attend. The committee is working on it right now.
Tom


----------



## Glenn W (Jun 5, 2007)

FYI the Memphis Amtrak station is located near the Police Station. Officers working the Depatch Center park their cars there. Could be the safest place to park a car! I have heard good news folks that use this option.

AFAIK the CONOL has an excellent OTP. CN must be doing a good job running the old IC.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jun 6, 2007)

Actually I have found a way to rationalize the added expense.

My plans now are to leave ATl on the northbound on 10/11. Ar. 10/12 in WAS, lv WAS that same day on the Capitol Ltd. ar CHI 10/13 hopefully at 8.40 a.m.

Then leave CHI Sunday afternoon 10/14 on the City of NOL, arrive Monday afternoon in NOL. Come back NOL to ATL day trip on Tuesday 10/16. Guess I will make reservations very soon.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 6, 2007)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> My plans now are to leave ATl on the northbound on 10/11. Ar. 10/12 in WAS, lv WAS that same day on the Capitol Ltd. ar CHI 10/13 hopefully at 8.40 a.m.


Missed me by just one day, Bill.  I'll be on the Capitol out of DC the day before Bill, departing on Thursday 10/11.


----------

